
Ask HN: Why there aren't any webframework written in TypeScript? - InGodsName
Any backend framework which is strictly written in typescript?
======
bprager
You mean except Angular?

~~~
InGodsName
Angular doesn't seem like a backend framework.

See the details of of my question, i ask for backend.

~~~
nmstoker
Maybe add that word to the title then or this becomes mildly clickbait-y.

